# Dead Kiwis



## Pickle Dick (Jan 4, 2021)

I know @DykesDykesChina and @FuckYou are long gone from this world

I faintly recall other dead members of this websites but can't remember the names to, was there a kiwi that worked at a game development company at some point that died years ago?

also, a thread to discuss dead members of kiwi farms in general


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jan 5, 2021)

selling  reactions for 5 cents each in this thread.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 5, 2021)

Sooner or later, we will all have Deceased tags.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 5, 2021)

Some kiwis never die, they just smell that way.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Jan 5, 2021)

NVM I am retarded, edited to pull my comment.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 5, 2021)

@Smokedaddy was one of the best posters this site ever had.


----------



## Pickle Dick (Jan 5, 2021)

Trombonista said:


> @Smokedaddy was one of the best posters this site ever had.


_That's_ who I was trying to remember. Thank you for helping me remember who he was, and indeed, RIP to @Smokedaddy.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 5, 2021)

Anybody remember the guy who told Null in chat he was going to die and then Null tried to get him to leave all his shit to Null?

I think he has Steve in his name or something. As far as I know, he's dead, or at least hasn't returned.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 5, 2021)

Good time to point out that all Kiwis should have a living will that includes a clause for the designated agent to notify the mods in the event of your passing. You really should have a living will in general that you update from time to time. The reaper comes for all and you never know when that could be. Something will need to be done with that Terabytes worth of hentai porn you have.


iirc, my living will explicitly prohibits cremation, though I qualify for a Veterans burial so thats an easy one. It also includes my Steam account and Log In, which in the event of my untimely demise goes to my daughter along with other silly odds and ends such as passwords to my email and so on.


----------



## You're a Big Guy (Jan 5, 2021)

If I die, please remember that I love all of you.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 5, 2021)

When I die please cremate me and throw my ashes in Scarlett's face please.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 5, 2021)

@Fishkill


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 5, 2021)

@Philosophy Zombie


----------



## Rokko (Jan 5, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> @Philosophy Zombie


Did she die of beetus?


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 5, 2021)

Listen while reading this thread for Maximillian Feelz.


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 5, 2021)

Rokko said:


> Did she die of beetus?


i cant really remember, i think it was either being ran over by a car or train


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 5, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> @Fishkill


I still have no idea what the fuck autismpornchan was.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 5, 2021)

Early last year I narrowly avoided a car accident that would have definitely killed or seriously injured me. You guys would most likely have never found out.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jan 5, 2021)

Wait, how they have that tag?
They teaches a friend or relative to using this page at least to PM'ing Null or a mod?
Sorry, but those questions are more intriging right now... and why they're dead.


----------



## Ophelia (Aug 18, 2021)

Is it true @Saul Goodman died?


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Aug 18, 2021)

When I die you all better meme me


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 18, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Good time to point out that all Kiwis should have a living will that includes a clause for the designated agent to notify the mods in the event of your passing. You really should have a living will in general that you update from time to time. The reaper comes for all and you never know when that could be. Something will need to be done with that Terabytes worth of hentai porn you have.
> 
> 
> iirc, my living will explicitly prohibits cremation, though I qualify for a Veterans burial so thats an easy one. It also includes my Steam account and Log In, which in the event of my untimely demise goes to my daughter along with other silly odds and ends such as passwords to my email and so on.


My living will hands over my account info to someone who will carry on shitposting in my name. It's a _Dread Pirate Roberts_ sort of arrangement. In fact, for all you know I'm not the original some JERK.


----------



## Rupin (Oct 1, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I still have no idea what the fuck autismpornchan was.


It’s better that the world never knows.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Oct 23, 2021)

@Deadpool has apparently passed away, according to an E-mail Null has received. His posts have made me laugh multiple times, out loud, in real life, which very rarely happens - he was very active in the Melinda Scott thread and really knew how to paint a picture with words - one of those words usually being "gaping"


Deadpool said:


> When you jump up and down your massive gaping vagina acts as a parachute that gives you incredible hang time. It's also why you're rowing team was successful, you had two massive sails in your pants.





Deadpool said:


> Fat people shouldn't talk about other people's weight and I've seen the pictures you've posted,  you're a massive fat ass. It's why your kids are all emaciated, you shovel the food into your face so fast, that they can only get crumbs. Also I don't need to wish my penis was bigger than Marshalls, considering his dick makes a grain of rice look humongous. We all know he has to put a garbage bag over his legs and jump up and down inside your gaping cavernous vagina so you can feel anything at all.
> 
> Stop raping your dogs and kill yourself, whore.









I wish the person that notified Null had shared what happened to him, but I just appreciate that he posted here.
Pour one out for Deadpool, a man I never knew, but gave me cheer nonetheless.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Feb 18, 2022)

How do we know they're dead? Who lets us know? Is it typically next of kin etc who are tasked with notifying and/or closing all their accounts?


----------



## Rupin (Mar 1, 2022)

Here is one that happened in February. He used to post a lot in the Comicsgate thread and was fairly well known in that community but not very well liked.. He died of Covid related kidney failure And pneumonia.


----------



## eDove (Mar 1, 2022)

Rupin said:


> Here is one that happened in February. He used to post a lot in the Comicsgate thread and was fairly well known in that community but not very well liked.. He died of kidney failure.View attachment 3032370


Aw, can you verify this in any way? Were you friends with him or something?


----------



## GorebyHog (Mar 1, 2022)

@Lowtax
Didn't post much here, but he was quite memorable.


----------



## Rupin (Mar 1, 2022)

eDove said:


> Aw, can you verify this in any way? Were you friends with him or something?


Post in thread '#Comicsgate’
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/comicsgate.38138/post-11132702

this is the part of thread where they discuss his death. They even have a video of him on a livestream on his deathbed.

this is a link to his profile page.





						TESTEFY-HD
					






					kiwifarms.net
				





we weren’t friends but, at the same time I never had any problems with him and I used to post on the ComicsGate thread a lot so, his death came to me as a surprise.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Mar 1, 2022)

Rupin said:


> Here is one that happened in February. He used to post a lot in the Comicsgate thread and was fairly well known in that community but not very well liked.. He died of kidney failure.View attachment 3032370


Was the red emphasis always on his pfp or is that just cruel irony?


----------



## Rupin (Mar 1, 2022)

Iron Hamster said:


> Was the red emphasis always on his pfp or is that just cruel irony?



it was always on there.


----------



## Samir (Mar 1, 2022)

@verygayFrogs might as well be


----------



## You're a Big Guy (Mar 1, 2022)

Samir said:


> @verygayFrogs might as well be


she was a fatty that doxxed herself, but not dead


----------



## Rupin (Mar 19, 2022)

I‘m told the user @TheLaughingMan died sometime between the end of 2021 and the beginning of 2022. I don’t know the details of his death only that his passing was mentioned on a stream hosted by someone called Lorenzo Sleezestack but,he used to post in the Comicsgate Hangers On thread and the TUG thread. He also used to post in the main Comicsgate thread but, he got banned from that. He was also a midget and liked to go to cons.

I didn’t really have good interactions with him because at the time I was Pro CG and he was Anti CG.

But a dead kiwi is a dead kiwi so Semper Fi.

This what he looked like.


			https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/1647594634942-png.3082996/


----------



## Ophelia (Mar 19, 2022)

That might be the coolest little person cosplay I’ve ever seen. Rest in peace, dude.


----------



## I glow in the dark (Apr 7, 2022)

You're a Big Guy said:


> she was a fatty that doxxed herself, but not dead


What was the whole thing about her doxxing herself? I've seen threads that she made still active and people in her comments asking Null to mercyban her.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm saddened to report @giraffes on coffee passed away this month.
One of the nicer members on this forum.
The exact circumstances of her death are still being investigated, but I can confirm that it is indeed a tragedy.


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (May 30, 2022)

You're a Big Guy said:


> she was a fatty that doxxed herself, but not dead


I've been trying to figure out what happened to her. Thought little froggy was a man instead of a water buffalo.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (May 30, 2022)

@REMEMBERMKULTRA definitely killed himself last year. So there's that.


----------



## Snack Cracker (Jun 16, 2022)

Dead kiwi alert. 
Don’t know his username and he didn’t know mine for opsec reasons, but he was the only kiwi I’ve met IRL and I enjoyed talking to him because he was very knowledgeable about certain subjects. 
RIP shitlord. 

Don’t do drugs 
No one can get sober if they’re dead.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jun 17, 2022)

@byuu, but his cyberghost still haunts us to this day.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 26, 2022)

@Deadpool


----------

